# Metzger/Findlay Reservoir Rumor?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The walleye fishing in the Lima Metzger reservoir is horrible, if not non-existant. Recently, I have heard rumors that the ODNR seined most of the walleyes out of Metzger and transported them to the Findlay reservoir. I intend to ask a ODNR official, as soon as I see one.

Has anyone heard or know of this being true?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Wouldnt that be an unproductive waste of their time , and dont they stock the reservoirs every few years with smolts from a hatchery ? Stranger things have happened but putting all that work into netting walleye and transporting them in spite of the mortality rate of the fish just dont "seem" to make any sense.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Now that is a good one. No extra walleye in the findlay res that I have found. Just the same small ones that don't seem to grow up and not many at that.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

yonderfishin said:


> Wouldnt that be an unproductive waste of their time...


yonderfishin,
Yes, it would be a silly amount of time wasted. The statement that I heard was, "We put them there, so we can take them out and do with them as we please, to manage another facility." Go figure! 

You gotta remember this is the ODNR we're talking about. 

Several years ago, there were a lot of complaints by the campers at Indian Lake State Park, about the amount of goose crap in the camp grounds. The campers were feeding them and making the problem worse. Even so, the amount of complaints were becoming greater and greater.

So, the ODNR set up a feeding area (bait) and netted about 200 geese. The put the geese into cages and transported them to another state wildlife area...in southwest Indiana. Let's think about this for a minute.... We're talking about a bird that flys from Mexico to Canada, on a yearly basis and they transported them to a neighboring state. 

That would be like me walking into your living room, drag you around to your neighbor's front porch and say, "There! That should keep you out of that house for a while."  I'm guessing that the geese were back in Ohio, before they finished their coffee break. Nuts! 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

They did the same thing to Breslers several years ago.

Not sure where the eyes ended up, but there were truckloads of them.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> yonderfishin,
> Yes, it would be a silly amount of time wasted. The statement that I heard was, "We put them there, so we can take them out and do with them as we please, to manage another facility." Go figure!
> 
> You gotta remember this is the ODNR we're talking about.
> ...



Well , Im not saying they are above doing something that dumb , but think about how much work that would be. You dont net just 1 kind of fish , you get whatever is there so they would have to be sorted somehow to remove all but the species they want to move. And that dont take into consideration how much ground they would have to cover while doing this. Unless they indiscriminately electroshocked everything and only picked out the walleye from the floaters , then many of them will die regardless of how they are caught. So ultimately they would waste a lot of time and man hours at one location just so they could turn loose a bunch of dead fish at the other. I just dont see it...............but that dont mean it didnt happen. They didnt put them at Findlay though if it did.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

They are doing it again right now at Bresler!! At least their nets are in the water...maybe going next door to new "Williams" reservoir.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Is it possible that they are doing an analysis of the fish population?


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Seems the only fish left to study are Carp,Cats and White Bass.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

There are some smalls in there, a rare eye, and plenty of green sunfish as well,....

An abundant fishery for sure... /rolleyes


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> Is it possible that they are doing an analysis of the fish population?


I think this is a better explanation.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Can you imagine the millions, maybe billions of pounds of catfish and white bass they would have to sort through to get a couple hundred walleye? They don't have a boat big enough to take on such a monumental task. Not to mention the perch and bass. Not when they can back up a hatchery truck to Findlay and be gone in 10 minutes. Whoever told you that is a person that you shouldn't trust a word out of his mouth


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

The story about Findlay getting all the walleye from the Lima reservoirs has been around for a long long time. Don't think it's true because I started catching dinks a year after the original stocking and never noticed a sudden jump in size, but just a gradual increase over 3 or 4 years until we started seeing some "keepers". Besides it would be a MASSIVE netting and culling effort to take only walleyes from a reservoir and I'm sure the ODNR folk had other things to do than to make sure Findlay had walleyes to catch early on. But then again you never know.......


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Given the amount of equipment and man power it would take to seine and sort through such a procedure, I have serious doubts of this rumor having any validity. 

Our county fair is going on this week, so I may run into our county GW at the wildlife exibit and if I do, I'll bounce this question/rumor off of him to see get his reaction/reply.

Bowhunter57


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> Is it possible that they are doing an analysis of the fish population?


You hear a lot of rumors, but netting all the walleye in one lake to take to the other really takes the cake. Ha! That's a funny one.

If there are nets out there, I agree with above, it is probably for a fisheries study. Contrary to what some folks say, the fisheries guy's actually know what they are doing and do the best they can with resources they have. They do use studies and science and counts as the basis for their decisions, so highly likely that is what is going on.

The only other explanation for netting the walleyes was if they were going to kill all the trash fish in the lake and start over with a restocking. I have not heard that and given that lake is used for water supply, and tight budgets, that is highly unlikely.

One other possibility. Maybe they need a few breeder size fish to replace breeding stock in their hatcheries... although I think most of what they hatch comes from harvesting eggs in spring.

There could be several logical explanations.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

The roomer is not a total mith. Yes them netting them is lol . What was going on for years though was all the fish odnr were raising for the lima resivors were getting put in findlay's, and still to this day the small mouth and many other fish population reflects this.Seem like all they want to do is throw a bunch of little breeder size walleye in there to keep the good old boys happy.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

The DNR may have nets in the water but that doesn't mean they are taking them out of the lakes. I do know in years past most of the Lima reservoirs were good walleye fisheries. It's been 15-20 years ago but it used to be good.

Bressler's used to hold the smallmouth record for the state at one point... again years ago.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

state record small mouth from bressler's never head that must have been before my time i always seen state record come from lake erie


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Our county fair is going on this week, so I may run into our county GW at the wildlife exibit and if I do, I'll bounce this question/rumor off of him to see get his reaction/reply.


I talked with our county GW for quite a bit of time about the populations in the reservoirs around this section of Ohio. He told me that the last time ANY fish were netted and removed, was from Bresler in 1976 and they were taken to Findlay. After this particular time it was quickly found to NOT be a good method for stocking.

The GW said that there are 5 hatcheries that the state uses and it's far easier and more cost effective to use them for restocking. The transportation, quality and accurate count of the fingerling fish are much more consistant for their records and history of each body of water.

I was glad I had a chance to talk with him about this issue, as I've heard it around for a while and it was making good sense. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## dandan50 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes thay do that i saw tham doing that in lost creek .Go and ask tham at Milan s baits thay know ODNR dose that and thay go to Findlay reservoir i saw ODNR doing this in lost creek and ask tham what thay was doing and thay said getting fish for Findlay Reservoir .


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

I wouldn't believe everything you hear from any dnr Gw. Hard tellin fact from fiction from any of them most of them. I've talked with some of them this year that don't even know some of the site specific regs.


----------



## dreamstalker (Sep 8, 2011)

Back in 2001 we were seeing the decline of the local reservoir fishing. We asked ODNR to send us stocking records....





You can ask for stocking records..
We also noted gaps in the stocking of our reserviors. You can see for yourself. Upon inquiry the best answers we got were a 3 year period of lax attention to our area. Further checking showed a new plan or methode developing..


how surveys are done now..
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...riesMgmt/fishsurveys/tabid/22436/Default.aspx

how stocking is done now..
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...sheriesMgmt/stocking/tabid/22438/Default.aspx

(Opinion area)


Decisions about where the Division of Wildlife stocks fish depends upon habitat and prey resources of a water body, purposes for specific fisheries programs, track records for successful stockings, and sometimes geography. Sportfish stocking programs are designed to provide a variety of opportunities throughout Ohio that are suitable for our habitats and of interest to anglers. The diversity of programs created by stocking not only expands opportunities available to anglers, but *allows fishing pressure from Ohio anglers to be distributed among a variety of waters and for different types of fish.* 


We had wondered why Perch...largemouth..crappie..and a few other fish were in such a void.. It appears as though reservoirs may be used in a filing cabinat style of stocking. What I mean by this is instead of managing wildlife of the water by restocking fish that the hatcheries grow, only certain fish are placed in certain waters. By allowing the decline of other species intentionally it may be easier to do population counts...Lax hatchery distributions..and IMO trash the historic fisheries we once had. For instance: crappie pops. have been sad to the point of what used to be a all you can eat fish to a protected size and limit game fish type.. You got to be kidding....Catfish now a limit controlled gamefish.. Perch..well you might as well forget them in this area... hatcheries raise largemouth bass wich do well almost anywhere but apparently our reservoirs so they gave up on them??? I mean oh me gosh! lets raise trout.. dump em in small city ponds and reservoirs even though they cannot survive the temperature increase of summer weather just for some brownie points with the public. I am sure 99 percent of fishermen paying liscence fees love that one. Liscence fees amount to 1 billion per year in our state. and additional monies come from taxes on tackle...outboard gas...bait..manufactureres of boating equip .. etc... No matter what you are told there is a record amount of monies these days to manage and restock properly. Ya I know the nice cars... offices..training programs..and such take a bite. But this filing cabinet style of management is not wildlife management it is Lax uncaring about wildlife managment. 
To just go up to a body of water and say " Drop some saugeye.."(used to be walleye?) channel cats.. and in april some death sentanced trout in Is not just lax its down right ignorant. At the same time lets goto the toxic St Marys lake and just kill those fish Becuase they are nuisance toxic abundant stuff that if we get rid of them it will help clean that lake. Funny though...the hatchery fish from there uses that toxic water to raise and stock your reservoirs and lakes...Hmmm no wonder more and more areas in ohio are getting the blue/green Algae. But "oh ya them fishies are ok to stock your areas."

 The pressure we applied back then got some real responses though.. Fish structures were dumped into some of the reservoirs.. A news cast of test netting with the response " see! there are fish here" And a comment from ODNR " We just manage the chance to catch a fish policy now" So no real effort in maintaining an educated boidiversity in a body of water is done anymore. Funny how when fees were 3.50 and manpower was very low in comaparison that our fisheries were watched...survieled..maintained..protected from littering..poaching..and our family could stay out all night catfishing etc... 
Now being on some of these places at night requires CCW. The banks are despositories of plastics..etc..But we only pay for the chance to catch *a* fish now so what should we expect right? The findlay reservoirs have been a pet project of ODNR in our area for quite some time. It's no secret. But what is funny is that they arent all that great with all the effort that has been placed on them. 

Now that I blasted you with another wall of text..i would like to see everyone request stocking records from ODNR and see how that turns out...maybe some of the eye-openers from that will get you more stirred up than my wall of text or Algae bloom writing...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

In spite of a few decent catches now and then I think most people would agree the amount of almost every kind of game fish in atleast the Findlay reservoirs is down to almost nothing , compared to how they used to be. So its not hard to see that for one reason or another it really is managed as just " a chance to catch a fish" opportunity , as opposed to how it used to be in the past. Its gone from one of the better fisheries in the state to almost the same status as most city park ponds. While at the same time populations of non game fish , or trash fish in the view of many , like carp or shad seem to be at an all time high. If the Findlay reservoirs are truly the ODNR's pet project , has the project been to kill it ? Rumor is that most of the other reservoirs have declined as well. What a shame.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome post dreamstalker!
I haven't lived up in that neck of the woods in quite some time but have heard the fishing has been terrible. To see some of the reports you posted it brings it together and it makes since.

Who do we write to get these reports? I am all for getting stocking records. We pay these fees and we have a right to see them if we ask, right?


----------



## dreamstalker (Sep 8, 2011)

MDBuckeye said:


> Awesome post dreamstalker!
> I haven't lived up in that neck of the woods in quite some time but have heard the fishing has been terrible. To see some of the reports you posted it brings it together and it makes since.
> 
> Who do we write to get these reports? I am all for getting stocking records. We pay these fees and we have a right to see them if we ask, right?




Findlay Office...(424-5000)


----------



## dreamstalker (Sep 8, 2011)

yonderfishin said:


> In spite of a few decent catches now and then I think most people would agree the amount of almost every kind of game fish in atleast the Findlay reservoirs is down to almost nothing , compared to how they used to be. So its not hard to see that for one reason or another it really is managed as just " a chance to catch a fish" opportunity , as opposed to how it used to be in the past. Its gone from one of the better fisheries in the state to almost the same status as most city park ponds. While at the same time populations of non game fish , or trash fish in the view of many , like carp or shad seem to be at an all time high. If the Findlay reservoirs are truly the ODNR's pet project , has the project been to kill it ? Rumor is that most of the other reservoirs have declined as well. What a shame.




( Uh oh More opinion)
While biologist I am not.. and given the hype the Odnr biologist efforts get for their work..and the millions that our fees get wasted on Hype publication..glossy pictures..and basically garbage advertising about wildlife management, I am however a student of the field as many of us are. This does not mean that we are uneducated in the aspect of our enviroment. Few biologists have spent lifetimes in our areas growing up with the wildlife as we have. Lets face it..a job is a job. Most employees of today will get an education to improve income and move on when upward income advancement takes place. This leads to the main focuss is not the real life desire to save the world but to save the future income of the individual. Our wildlife management organizations have followed similar paths..create a business..maintain it..and pursue the improvement of incomes and revenues to maintain a healthy job enviroment. I know I know there are many in the organization with true desires to make things better and I salute them. Yet with any organization, whether it be a store..factory.,,, when there are serious golbal problems that effect the whole project focuss...you must start at the top and fix the issues as you work down to the nuts and bolts. We at present have an organization that encompassas a from the top to the bottom..from the sides to the ends..from the bottom to the top.. cluster-fudging of our natural resources influenced by Money..employment..greed..and manipulation of funds to service too many interests.. IMO A biologist should start from the bottom...micro organisms.food supply..small creatures..larger..etc..to evaluate and assist wildlife in the preservation of life. Not assist a company to maintain profits or to gain additional funding...defend poor company practices with data that legally allows them to carry on poor practices.
If you want to increase the number of a certain species survival inna body of water, do you not have to work on the food chains? Or is it more educated to just dump fish inna water with no real effort. Apparenlty our forefathers knew how to aid and enhance wildlife to fantastic results because our areas were as you say teming with fish. And it is true. We used to have wopping fisheries. Now they are turning into whatever they want to call the yuppy present day chance pot luck insults to our fathers areas. It appears as though more time in the field less time behind a desk..get the lazy bums out of their cars..meetings..and such might prove wise. Many of us have spent lifetimes out in the areas watching the effects and results. 
Many of our observations of fishery decline in our areas are testaments to poor wildlife managment. ya I know I know the nay sayers are gonna say " But it is because too many fish were harvested" that is real funny. How many of you remember the days of everyone carrying fishbaskets fishing to lug the catches home for the family freezers and truly ended up on the dinner menu? The fisheries were actively improved and maintained to the point of this chance to catch a fish insult would have been laughable at best. Now, you see a few fish onna stringer and call it a sucessfull trip? we as fishermen spend a silly huge amount of money in gear..tackle..etc.. we pay inordinant fees which are increased by a driving force of wages..hype advertisements..etc... to be insulted by the stewards we pay to protect our recources with comments like " a chance to catch a fish..opportunity to fish..etc.." like we should grovel for the tidbits and say " Oh me gosh thank you for such wonderfull work you do"
I believe It is time for our wildlife protectors and managers to restructure entirely. There is plenty of desire to do good from the employees. What is needed is a real fix the machine. If you ever worked in a factory, and you experienced new out of school engineers that hit the floor, you may have had the unpleasant experience to see your machines get turned to mush and the production rates rapidly diminnish. The poor maintenance workers that grew up with the machines look at the mess the new enginners have causes and spend countles hours fixing the machines the enginners trashed because they didnt spend any time on the floor and truly understand the workings.
Our wildlife management can be veiwed as much the same, except we dont have the maintenance crew to step in and fix the mush. This shows that the organization as a whole is not structered for success. No checks and balances..No correct supervision..No real rammifications for poor job performance.. He He a few visits to a fishing area to spot check and get in " I did my checks" to the boss would not suffice if the boss visited the these areas and see the lack of litter control..parking on boat ramps..and total disregaurd for anything that has two eyes a nose and a mouth. I mean who supervises the employees in the field? are they hidden behind desks?..are they a myth?..
More public outcry is needed to aid in change of the bad parts of the monster machine that has been created to take our money and mismanage our resources. In industry, when bad products go out the door..its the consumer who decides through either purchasing or not the products of that comapany. We the fee paying, are the consumers. Our mini industries such as tackle companies..outdoor products..baitshops..etc..all suffer in this situation. This means lost jobs..another tick in the wheel to drive down our economy..and lost revenues and resources that spiral down to a bankruptcy.
I have read that the number of liscences sold are declining in Ohio. I have also read where people are migrating away from these activities because of the effort..dollar..time investment involved in these activities are no longer cunductive of results worthy of the investment. The down spiral continues...
It is plain for many of us whom have grown up around these waters to see the massive decline of fishermen and families per capita over the last 20 years. A proof positive marker on the effects of present day managment. Most of us that fish today catch and release, not just to keep the populations of fish, but because There just isnt the fish size and population to make a meal worhty effort. Let alone the advisories that say dont eat. I mean seriously...If our fishing efforts consist of "Oh me gosh" We need a tape measure to constantly tell us if we can actually keep a small fish, then the whole machine is broke....... 


thanks for reading another wall of text...


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

2 years ago the Walleye fishing in Findlay was second to none. I was catching the most Walleye, and no they were not small ones, that I have ever caught. You could troll around and get a limit in a couple of hours just before dark or really early in the morning. Now, all you catch are 5" white bass and an occasional 12" jack or catfish. I personally saw them gill netting fish in the small res in Findlay a few years ago and I asked why they were netting fish. They explained that they were doing a study to see if they needed to stock anymore fish in the res or if they needed to adjust the numbers of fish to stock. Personally, I think it has a lot to do with the fact that there are some people (groups of them) that keep everything they catch whether it is right size or not. I get seriously pissed when I see somebody not from this country keeping a 12" walleye. Really, get real.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow lol like our buddy bowhunter pic. of his 13 in. saugeye.Good example of this.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

A large group of non speaking english people was recently fined in Fostoria for keeping under sized and over limit fish. I was told this from a reliable source.


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

could not have said it better myself BIG MIKE. they killed it with the pearch last fall as well,. Bet nobody saw that...


----------



## bailey.576 (Dec 5, 2007)

If people would understand the concept of selective harvest, we wouldn't have these issues. A person who keeps 13" saugeye and other groups (who I won't mention) don't follow the rules and regulations for size and creel limits are the root of the problem. Why should DNR turn our local lakes and reservoirs into free grocery markets for the takers to have? 

The same stuff goes on at Lake Erie and I can almost bet that there are a lot of guilty folk on this website that like to exceed there limit, even if it means cutting the stringer from the boat when DNR pulls up. 

Although the greedy, I'll keep anything I catch even if it is a bottom feeder, are the problem, there are some things we could do. If we complain about the fishery quality, I would propose a $50+ resident cost for a fishing license, stricter enforcement, and harsher penalties (financially that is). What can you really do with $19. As a sportsman, I spend more than that on other menial crap. 

On the other end we all know money won't completely solve the problem, but I would also like to propose that our DNR act more like biologists and less like police officers. Quit collecting litter and holding it as evidence as if someone committed a felony. You can also give up your $40,000 trucks that sit and idle all day like your working mall security. I would love to ask a DNR person this question... When you wake up every day, do you feel that you are really making a positive impact on the sport of fishing and hunting. Or do you feel that we have become apathetic?

Just like most systems, this one is broken. I can't believe how well a white tail species can come back from the brink of extinction in the early 1900s and flourish like it does today. Why can the same be for fishing?!


----------



## dreamstalker (Sep 8, 2011)

bailey.576 said:


> If people would understand the concept of selective harvest, we wouldn't have these issues. A person who keeps 13" saugeye and other groups (who I won't mention) don't follow the rules and regulations for size and creel limits are the root of the problem. Why should DNR turn our local lakes and reservoirs into free grocery markets for the takers to have?
> 
> The same stuff goes on at Lake Erie and I can almost bet that there are a lot of guilty folk on this website that like to exceed there limit, even if it means cutting the stringer from the boat when DNR pulls up.
> 
> ...


I feel your frustration.
I think the priorities of present day government wildlife preservation offices would sicken our forefathers. I do not beleive though the 200$ increase would do anything more than to feed the pockets of the broken machine, We have over the years seen that more money gets us less results. I would rather see a few years of no one buying a liscence as a protest to the machine. I wonder how many of those purdy vehicles would be around then...
I recently read how a water conservation office sells fish to pond owners. This is just awsome lol. Gee, I wonder where they get the fish? Well it would not surprise me none to find out they come from state hatcheries. you know, the ones your money is used to manage your wildlife? With the tremendous number of ponds today, I could see a serious impact on the hatcheries. I mean what kind of crooked ethics is that?
No, The government has dropped the ball and should be held accountable. I agree the slot poaching..and lack of stopping it is rediculous. Just another testament to the poor priority list. 
Wjat I am gonna say now will probably upset some poeple. It is not intended to so bear with me. People dont hunt game like they used to. It has become something that bothers me. You cant get accces to hunt an area that isnt ovverun with hunters that shoot whatever moves. landowners which love their ownerships have been shutting down accesses as a standard routine.If you report a farm as a business on your tax returns then it is a business. The property is a business property. You get all kinds of public money to run that business. The law should state that all busineses that fall under a certain guidline allow hunting fishing rights to the public. This means that if your property is along a river, you must accept public fishing. If your property contains "X" acreage of woods and undeveloped scrub, these areas( as example) are public hunting. Ya I know, the logistics fear treatment you would hear would create many arguements. But it still does not change that fact. You take our money... not take the responsibility of access rights. I for one do not feel sorry for a business that takes my money both in taxes and prices at the store. This would open up Our freedom and availability to do things with our family and children other than going to wal-mart, or the local playground. Our state would not be held captive by business and local law to try to keep you in your homes and the only thing you can do is spend your time in the city or get citations. Lets face it. The government want you to be a mechanical part of its economy. If you can get large amounts of things on your own it will hurt the economy. This means that If the government can keep you tied to the porch and local money stripping businesses than it is good for them. All of these things we are losing to Business and crappy laws are just freedom rapers. "Ok you can play in these little park areas so we can easily keep an eye on you" " Ok We are only gonna stock silly methods and types of fish just so we can say you have a chance to catch a fish" "We will manage your whole life for you" " If you dont like it, then we will put you in jail untill you do like it." 
Our business style government of it's people and land has the ability to gauge how much money you have and increase rates..costs..etc.. accordingly to further the proffits of the machine. You cannot manage nature as a business. Today's world is proof. I dont call taking our money to allow business to pollute, in our best interest. I dont call allowing business to own land for the sole right of stripping the land of its resources and leaving a polluted.. or damaged mess. Land belongs to the country. The country is the people that live there. We pay for ownership of land yet still pay rent on it to the machine. If a business wants your land they can take it. Imminent domain if they want it bad enough. So business rules again. 
I think that untill we affect changes in our areas to further our freedoms, no increased money will fix it. Take their money away.. dont buy the liscenses untill the machine is fixed. all the affected businesses and cogs in the wheels will shout enough for you. If they dont get their money they will nudge the machine to find a way to recupe in ways of changing the present laws. Remember they need and require your money. A strong coalition of people wanting change can affect the machine where it lives....in your wallet.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Rick_Mouth_Bass said:


> Wow lol like our buddy bowhunter pic. of his 13 in. saugeye.Good example of this.


WOW! This guy doesn't quit! I haven't heard much from bowhunter I think he's heard enough though


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Well when the game warden or other law enforcement only shows up now and then as mostly just a token appearance , one wonders how limits can have any effect anyway. There are so many who fish there on a regular basis without a license , knowing the chances of being checked are slim to none. Its basically a freeforall out there and limits dont mean squat. The limits are too high anyway for an inland reservoir , for them to be the same as lake erie is enough to kill the place in no time.


----------



## dreamstalker (Sep 8, 2011)

yonderfishin said:


> Well when the game warden or other law enforcement only shows up now and then as mostly just a token appearance , one wonders how limits can have any effect anyway. There are so many who fish there on a regular basis without a license , knowing the chances of being checked are slim to none. Its basically a freeforall out there and limits dont mean squat. The limits are too high anyway for an inland reservoir , for them to be the same as lake erie is enough to kill the place in no time.


Well it is more productive money to sit in town at key traffic areas and pass out traffic tickets. I mean seriously, look at all the gadgets built into cruisers to snag money. Cruisers now even have liscence plate scanners. These devices snapshot your plates and look you up for outstanding tickets or warrrants. It has become big business to park in key locations to pluck wallets. Our nieghborhoods that need patrolling constantly because of the same token visits show the same crime increases. Funy how this is an exact mirror of the game warden structure. But just encompass the reservoirs into park district structure and treat them like a joke eh? I would like to say how laughable it is but it is such a shame. It is down right disgusting.


----------

